# State Bird vs National Bird



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Heck of a pic. Thresh... :shock: 

Any following shots ??


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

He's got great...big..sharp...pointy... LOOK AT THE BONES!

Remarkably, given that the gull had not yet spread his wings at this point, the eagle missed!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sensational shot, Thresher! That's great. 

"Kill that dirty gull! He took my minnow!"

Wow.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Great capture!


----------



## Wild One (Nov 3, 2007)

Are you kidding me?!

That is a hell of a shot! Most people will never even see anything like that, let alone capture it on film (er, on digital I guess that would be  )


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Wild One! It was fun to be at the right place at the right time.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

You need to send that in for the shot of the week on channel 2's roughn' it outdoors. You will win it for sure.

That is awesome.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

absoulute incredible shot!!!!


----------

